# NYC Subway Surfing



## FastTrax (Jun 12, 2022)

www.nypost.com/2022/06/12/brooklyn-subway-surfers-stunt-caught-on-camera


----------



## feywon (Jun 12, 2022)

When CSI: NY was on it had episode that dealt with this, so it's been going on a while.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 12, 2022)

Is that a new version of what Michael J. Fox did in Teen Wolf movie?


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 12, 2022)

Most of these Darwin Award applicants wind up getting crushed between the top of the subway car and the ceiling of the tunnel entrances.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 12, 2022)

Stupid is as stupid does.........
oh wait, would they qualify for the neuter program...ya' know???


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 12, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.........
> oh wait, would they qualify for the neuter program...ya' know???



Humanity could only wish.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 12, 2022)

FlaSkyEye said:


> Most of these Darwin Award applicants wind up getting crushed between the top of the subway car and the ceiling of the tunnel entrances.


Bet that's the only time the car tops get washed off....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2022)

Fascinating, but nothing new. This vid is pretty good..


----------



## DanielHarris (Jun 18, 2022)

these aren't subway surfers, what's wrong with them.


----------

